# Fun Cicada molt GIF



## acerbity (Jul 27, 2008)

I believe I've seen the larva climbing wood but never stuck around for the final molt. Fun stuff!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2008)

Great animation


----------



## Rick (Jul 27, 2008)

That is awesome! When I was a kid I would find them all the time and watch them molt. That one is a male.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 27, 2008)

great clip


----------



## rayg (Aug 19, 2008)

That is an awesome clip. How can you tell it's a male. Do the females have an ovipositer?


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2008)

rayg said:


> That is an awesome clip. How can you tell it's a male. Do the females have an ovipositer?


Shape of the abdomen.


----------

